# methods of smoking ribs



## bmxer13 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys Smoking some ribs this weekend and just wondered what everyones preference is to smoking them. Ive done a 3-2-1 and they turned out great but wanting to switch it up this time.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 29, 2015)

I got this off another site and tried it last weekend, they came out pretty good.  I will try it again with a little modification, I think I will spritz with the grenadine/apple juice through the whole process.  It gave the rib an interesting flavor.  I also glaze with a peach glaze that has a slight bite, thinking of converting that to a cherry glaze and see how that works.  

Set your Pellet Muncher to its lowest setting, Take a Rack of Bare Naked Ribs and Spray front and back with water, after 1 hour spray front and back with water again and increase your temp to 250* continue spraying water on ribs as they dry out until they are at your desired tenderness then switch to 3/4 Cup Apple Juice and 1/4 Cup Grenadine. Spray bone side first then Meat side, sprinkle with rub then lightly spray again, back on for 20 min then repeat a second time after that if sauce is your thing apply sauce after the second round of spray, sprinkle, spray has finished it's 20 min, put back on and let sauce set (Not Burn)


----------



## jbills5 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just smoke them without spritzing or wrapping. Let them ride for the 5-6 hours they need.


----------



## sota d (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm a 3-2-1 kinda guy. But, I know a lot of people don't wrap them. Maybe you could smoke 2 slabs-one wrapped and one 3-2-1 and see which you think turned out best on your smoker. It's all about finding what works best for you and your equipment. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 29, 2015)

I would NOT spray your ribs down with water constantly you would be washing all your rub off and creating all kinds of problems in your smoker besides the fact that creosote would be dripping off every surface from having a bunch of water in your smoker. I have never ever heard of that before in all my 30 years of smoking ribs. You can choose to foil or not to foil and all the different flavor combinations are purely personal choice. Some even go hot and fast. I go low and slow and foil myself. The time depends on the meatyness of the ribs or the thickness would be a better choice of words.


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2015)

I like to mix it up...sometimes 3-2-1, sometimes no foil for the whole cook.

For no-foil ribs, I like to apply a pretty heavy coat of my favorite rub the night before and let 'em sleep in the fridge overnight.   Take 'em out of the fridge right before I get the smoker fired up, and apply another dusting of rub and a little mist of olive oil to bind the rub and help promote a good bark.  Then into the smoker @225* for around 6 hours...no peeking, no spritzing, no mopping...just a steady application of your favorite smoke (I like hickory, pecan, or apple).  Once they've reached my desired tenderness, I'll mop a little of my favorite sauce on 'em for the last few minutes...just long enough for the sauce to set and form a nice glaze.

Red


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm going to do Bearcarver's 2.5-2.5-1 FOTB method as soon as I get my stuff organized.  Check his sig for the recipe.  Lots of info there.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 29, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I would NOT spray your ribs down with water constantly you would be washing all your rub off and creating all kinds of problems in your smoker besides the fact that creosote would be dripping off every surface from having a bunch of water in your smoker. I have never ever heard of that before in all my 30 years of smoking ribs. You can choose to foil or not to foil and all the different flavor combinations are purely personal choice. Some even go hot and fast. I go low and slow and foil myself. The time depends on the meatyness of the ribs or the thickness would be a better choice of words.


I don't disagree with what you said, but that method I posted came off the Pellethead site and was given up by a very reputable member with reference to the Pitmaster who had given it to him.  No one said to spray constantly, it was prior to the smoker, after one hour, again if they appear dry (for me that was like each hour) and then finish off with the grenadine mix and rub.  No way to wash the rub off, the recipe started with no rub.  So, like I said, I did try it, had great color, tasted well, no creosote issues, but not like I sprayed the smoker with a garden hose.  Thing is, I thought that was what these sites were for, to find new things to try, we can always go back to the old ways but what fun is doing the same things forever?  There are those who think pellet smokers have no place in comps, but they are winning more and more everyday.  Just a matter of time before someone comes up with more new methods or hardware to try.  OP said he wanted to switch it up and I offered him an option that I had tried and had worked for me.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 29, 2015)

Un-foiled 5-6 hours, at the 5 hr. mark check with the bend test, if not quite there let them go another hour.

I find a light to medium dusting of rub works well, lets the smoke hit the meat and you can still taste the meat as well.


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

How come people spray vs using a basting brush, or just pour the apple juice into the foil, or just use a spoon etc?


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 29, 2015)

mummel said:


> How come people spray vs using a basting brush, or just pour the apple juice into the foil, or just use a spoon etc?


That all works, user preference.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 29, 2015)

mummel said:


> How come people spray vs using a basting brush, or just pour the apple juice into the foil, or just use a spoon etc?


Bark. Bark is key be it soft or kind of crunchy. Natural formation is key and brushing might disturb the formation of said bark.When I sauce just before removing the ribs I might brush on some glaze. Maybe even two or 3 times. I mix it up too. Last ones I over did a bit but after a rest in foil they were pretty awesome. I don't like crunchy bark but that is for you to decide what you like.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

I dont like crunchy bark either.  For me, its got to be FOTB juicy, with perhaps a little bark.  Thats what I enjoy.  I will probably foil for this reason.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 30, 2015)

If you happen to get really good meaty ribs you can get that naked all the way too. I find a lot of the baby backs I have had lately are pretty anorexic.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm with you.  I need my meat!  BB ribs always looks so small in the store.


----------



## sota d (Apr 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> I'm with you.  I need my meat!  BB ribs always looks so small in the store.


You just gotta eat more of them!  :-)


----------



## worktogthr (May 1, 2015)

One of my favorite new flavorings for ribs is to spritz or foil with 3 parts apple juice 1 part maple bourbon.  Usually use Jeff's rub and after the bark seems to have formed I'll start spritzing or if I am going to foil I just put some of that concoction in the foil and put the ribs meat side down in the liquid.  Then in the last half hour or so apply my favorite sauce (or not, depending on my mood).  So i guess its kind of a glaze, then sauce method.


----------



## damon555 (May 1, 2015)

jbills5 said:


> Just smoke them without spritzing or wrapping. Let them ride for the 5-6 hours they need.


This is good advice.....Simple as it gets and if done properly the final product is as good as anything that comes out of a foil pouch without any of the hassle.


----------



## texassmokes (May 1, 2015)

Does anyone brine ribs? Ive only done them once in my smoker and thought they couldve been more tender.  Could be I didnt let them cook enough.  I did wrap in foils after 2 hours but did not put anything in the foil.  Then uncovered the last hour.


----------



## chilefarmer (May 1, 2015)

Always spare ribs for me. I think they have a better flavor. No waste either, trimmings go in the sausage meat. Use rub just before putting into smoker. Smoke at 250° until bend test says they are ready. Never any liquid or foil. Sometime sauce at the end last 1/2 hour. CF


----------



## seenred (May 1, 2015)

TexasSmokes said:


> Does anyone brine ribs? Ive only done them once in my smoker and thought they couldve been more tender. Could be I didnt let them cook enough. I did wrap in foils after 2 hours but did not put anything in the foil. Then uncovered the last hour.


I honestly don't know of anyone who brines ribs, but that doesn't mean you can't give it a try...lots of different ways to skin a cat.  I think you already hit on the simple solution:  If your ribs were not tender, they needed to cook longer.  Remember that cook times that are posted and reposted are only general guidelines...every hunk of meat will be different.  There are several ways to tell when a rack of ribs are done to your desired tenderness.  My 'go to' methods are the bend test and the toothpick test.

Bend test:  use a pair of BBQ tongs to pick up the rack near the middle, allowing the rack to bend in the middle.  When the rack bends easily to near 90* and the rib meat on the top of the rack starts to crack or tear as the rack bends, they are done

Toothpick or probe test:  take a toothpick, a kabob skewer, or a sharp probe...poke the rib meat in multiple places across the rack.  When the toothpick glides in and out with little resistance, they're done.

HTH...

Red


----------



## timberjet (May 2, 2015)

TexasSmokes said:


> Does anyone brine ribs? Ive only done them once in my smoker and thought they couldve been more tender. Could be I didnt let them cook enough. I did wrap in foils after 2 hours but did not put anything in the foil. Then uncovered the last hour.


No need. If they were not tender then they were not done. Use the toothpick test on them at the end. If the toothpick slides inbetween the bones with little or no resistance in the center of the rack they are done.


----------



## jrstables6 (May 29, 2015)

New to smoking. What is the bend test?


----------



## jbills5 (May 29, 2015)

jrstables6 said:


> New to smoking. What is the bend test?


When your ribs are done, you can pick them up with tongs about half way down the slab and the ribs will bend about almost 90 degrees and your bark will start cracking. This is a sign that your ribs are done.


----------



## jirod (May 29, 2015)

I generally do baby back or loin back ribs.  2-2-1 or 2-1.5-1 at 225ish.  Do the bend test to see when they are done.  Foil with butter and brown sugar.  Usually turn out pretty dang good.

I always seem to mess up spares for some odd unknown reason.  Last weekend did a rack of spares.  Just rub, no foil, at about 250-260 for right in between 4.5-5 hours, used the bend test.  Some of the best ribs I've ever made.  Unfoiled spares may be my new go to.


----------



## joe black (May 29, 2015)

I have always cooked baby backs.  For the last couple of years, Costco has been having Swift loin back ribs.  Looks like a baby back with a good portion of the loin still on.  Very meaty.  I foiled for several years and got FOTB (sometimes mushy) with a good flavor, but I have been reading about folks not using foil and decided to go back to that.  My ribs on Memorial Day were great and brought back memories of how they used to be.  Good flavor and a slight tug.  I may now take the plunge to spares and see how much luck I have with them.  I can always eat my mistakes.


----------



## jond36 (Jun 28, 2015)

I once heard of foiling first in the process but I dont recall who said that method or what the exact ratios where


----------



## chilefarmer (Jun 29, 2015)

jirod said:


> I always seem to mess up spares for some odd unknown reason.  Last weekend did a rack of spares.  Just rub, no foil, at about 250-260 for right in between 4.5-5 hours, used the bend test.  Some of the best ribs I've ever made.  Unfoiled spares may be my new go to.


Listen to jirod, works every time. CF


----------



## jond36 (Jun 29, 2015)

I tend to cook lower at 210ish rather than 260. Any advice for amount of time or will it dry out smoking that long?


----------



## vikings8480 (Jun 29, 2015)

I go with 230 degrees.  On for 2.5 to 3 hours, then I wrap with foil and a big squirt of squeeze Parkay and a little brown sugar and cook wrapped for 2 hours.  Then, depending on how they look, I'll throw them back on, unwrapped for 1 hour.

Good stuff!


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

jbills5 said:


> When your ribs are done, you can pick them up with tongs about half way down the slab and the ribs will bend about almost 90 degrees and your bark will start cracking. This is a sign that your ribs are done.


I would like to pipe in for a bit of inquiry please. So the first ribs I smoked when I first joined here just about a month ago  (I never posted about them)  I used the 3-2-1 method. They turned out a bit too smokey for us and falling off the bone, literally...cold not even pick up a slab without them falling apart.

My preference would be to have a slight bark and would like to have to bite them off the bone, not tough or chewy, but wanna pick up a bone with my fingers and gnaw the meat off. 

So..how do I get them less smoke flavored and more nibble off the bone style? Thank you.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Harley, what temp did ya smoke em at & what wood ya use ?


----------



## joe black (Jul 11, 2015)

Harley,  It sounds like you had baby backs or a higher temp.  I cook loin backs at about 250-275* uncoiled for about 3 hours and then sauce for 20-30 minutes.  I've had excellent results with this.  Also check my other details at post #26.  Good luck,  Joe


----------



## jond36 (Jul 11, 2015)

It depends on the smoker. I just smoked ribs at 200 for 7 hours and they were perfect.

If its charcoal or wood, that will be too much smoke. If it is electric or gas, put less wood.

They were perfect texture and maybe a tad bit too much fall off for some, but I loved em.


----------



## jond36 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am with Joe as well. Unless you are competing for a world title, ditch the foil.


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Harley, what temp did ya smoke em at & what wood ya use ?


Smoked em at 225 in my MES30 and I used Hickory/Apple


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Harley, It sounds like you had baby backs or a higher temp. I cook loin backs at about 250-275* uncoiled for about 3 hours and then sauce for 20-30 minutes. I've had excellent results with this. Also check my other details at post #26. Good luck, Joe


I smoked Spare Ribs, and used liquid during the foil portion. Your post sounds just like how I would like them, slight tug. I had a package of BB in my hand today but always seem to lean toward Spare Ribs, Just bought a 10lb pack of Spare at Costco. Hmmm.


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

jond36 said:


> It depends on the smoker. I just smoked ribs at 200 for 7 hours and they were perfect.
> 
> If its charcoal or wood, that will be too much smoke. If it is electric or gas, put less wood.
> 
> They were perfect texture and maybe a tad bit too much fall off for some, but I loved em.


I have an MES30. So less wood and how long on the smoke?  Less fall off for me and then I can adjust from there.   

If not already 330 pm, I'd throw some ribs on. But I think I'll rub tonight and let em sit in the fridge overnight  and start smokin tomorrow.


----------



## jond36 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am not sure about the wood for the MES as I use small chunks, but no smoke is always better than bitter food IMO. Anyways, I did 7 hours for bb ribs at 200*. Considering they were a little too tender, 6-7 hours should be right for spares for you.

Hot and fast: I have heard 3 hrs to 3 1/4 hrs at 275 works well.

All are no foil to give a better texture. I have noticed covering ribs with mustard gives a dark crispier texture to the meat itself as well.


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

jond36 said:


> I am not sure about the wood for the MES as I use small chunks, but no smoke is always better than bitter food IMO. Anyways, I did 7 hours for bb ribs at 200*. Considering they were a little too tender, 6-7 hours should be right for spares for you.
> 
> Hot and fast: I have heard 3 hrs to 3 1/4 hrs at 275 works well.
> 
> All are no foil to give a better texture. I have noticed covering ribs with mustard gives a dark crispier texture to the meat itself as well.


OK I see.  MES uses the larger wood chips and burn out after about 20-30 mins.  I also have the AMNPS.  I could cut back on the pellets and only smoke for a couple hours I suppose. So for now, I see that no foil is gonna be my method.


----------



## vartz04 (Jul 11, 2015)

For baby backs I do 2-1-2ish and the 1 hour in foil is with some margarine and some beer. If I do 2-2-1 it's mushy and falls off the bone. I like a little pull to the ribs. 

For spares I just do 3-1-2 same process just longer before the foil.


----------



## damon555 (Jul 11, 2015)

jond36 said:


> If its charcoal or wood, that will be too much smoke. If it is electric or gas, put less wood.


I smoke with charcoal and my ribs (or whatever happens to be in the smoker) get smoke the whole time....If you use the right wood it shouldn't be a problem. Apple,pecan and oak are my go to choices.....Hickory is ok in moderation but I do not care for mesquite at all.....The last two woods I mentioned can be overpowering in excess....


----------



## jond36 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry. I meant 7 hours of smoke may be too much, but yeah, definitely smoke apple.


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

Damon555 said:


> I smoke with charcoal and my ribs (or whatever happens to be in the smoker) get smoke the whole time....If you use the right wood it shouldn't be a problem. Apple,pecan and oak are my go to choices.....Hickory is ok in moderation but I do not care for mesquite at all.....The last two woods I mentioned can be overpowering in excess....


Ahhh Ok. Maybe it was the Hickory then. I'll go with Apple then and not worry so much bout smoke time.  Mouth is watering already


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Everyone has a different sensitivity to the different smokes !  I mainly use hickory or apple on everything... I personally do not care for mesquite !  But I know some folks that will use hickory for a salmon smoke cause they like the taste... Others don't wanna use hickory on some things like salmon because to them it's overpowering...  I just think everyone has different likes or dislikes !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Harley, what temp did ya smoke em at
> ...



Have you checked your MES chamber temp with a reliable therm ?  I know some, not all MES smokers are not always accurate !  I've checked mine with my Mav & igrill2....  My MES can be off as much as 20+* !  Just a thought if ya haven't checked chamber temp.  Maybe they were cooked hotter than ya thought they were...  Not sure !


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Everyone has a different sensitivity to the different smokes !  I mainly use hickory or apple on everything... I personally do not care for mesquite !  But I know some folks that will use hickory for a salmon smoke cause they like the taste... Others don't wanna use hickory on some things like salmon because to them it's overpowering...  I just think everyone has different likes or dislikes !



Ya definitely. No different than anything else. I'll experiment but fornow I'll stay away from hickory and mesquite for the ribs.


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Have you checked your MES chamber temp with a reliable therm ?  I know some, not all MES smokers are not always accurate !  I've checked mine with my Mav & igrill2....  My MES can be off as much as 20+* !  Just a thought if ya haven't checked chamber temp.  Maybe they were cooked hotter than ya thought they were...  Not sure !



Ya know. I checked it with my thermometer after the first batch ofile ribs and reading this forum about the fluctuations in the MES.  The thermometer reads bout 15-20 deg hotter then the MES. I didn't know this the first time I did ribs but have adjusted the temp since then. So the first ribs definitely were cooked hotter than the 225.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked your MES chamber temp with a reliable therm ?  I know some, not all MES smokers are not always accurate !  I've checked mine with my Mav & igrill2....  My MES can be off as much as 20+* !  Just a thought if ya haven't checked chamber temp.  Maybe they were cooked hotter than ya thought they were...  Not sure !
> ...



Just somethin to keep in mind... May not be the answer in whole, but IMHO...  Keep putting little pieces of info together & ya will get to the bottom of it... We are here to keep helping ya too !  Thumbs Up


----------



## harleybike (Jul 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just somethin to keep in mind... May not be the answer in whole, but IMHO...  Keep putting little pieces of info together & ya will get to the bottom of it... We are here to keep helping ya too !  Thumbs Up



For sure. Every little bit helps and as I fine tune my preference from all the suggestions and advice it will come together.  Thanks man. I'll start a new thread for my next rib smoke.


----------



## harleybike (Aug 8, 2015)

[quote name="jond36" url="/t/189564/methods-of-smoking-ribs/30#post_1431057][/quote][quote name="jond36" url="/t/189564/methods-of-smoking-ribs/30#post_143
*
Hot and fast: I have heard 3 hrs to 3 1/4 hrs at 275 works well.

All are no foil to give a better texture. I have noticed covering ribs with mustard gives a dark crispier texture to the meat itself as well.*[/quote]


So I would like to do ribs on Friday.  But won't get em on till 3ish.  Does this 3-3 1/4 hours fast and hot still turn out good? I wanted to do a later dinner and can only get em on bout 3p but don't wanna serve at 8p.


----------



## joe black (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm with WHB, keep all of the little bits of info and also a log of your cooks to refer back to.  This will help greatly in future cooks.  As far as mustard is concerned, I use it as a binder for my rub, but I have never noticed any effect on color, maybe, but I don't know.


----------



## sauced (Aug 10, 2015)

Some really great tips on ribs. My question is the use of a rib rack. Anyone use the racks and what method do you follow? I use a weber kettle and space is tight for more that 3 slabs.

Thanks!!


----------



## phatbac (Aug 10, 2015)

Harleybike said:


> So I would like to do ribs on Friday. But won't get em on till 3ish. Does this 3-3 1/4 hours fast and hot still turn out good? I wanted to do a later dinner and can only get em on bout 3p but don't wanna serve at 8p.


I did some no foil ribs last Saturday (Spares/st louis). i cooked "hot and fast" average about 260-270 degrees and i cooked mine in 4:15. I spritz every hour with apple juice/cider vinegar mix really good and let the sauce set on them for the last 45 minutes. (used pecan wood for smoke) the timing was right as far as done-ness just should have put the sauce on 15 minutes later because it singed a little and gave it a darker appearance than i wanted. Still good eats though!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## harleybike (Aug 10, 2015)

phatbac said:


> I did some no foil ribs last Saturday (Spares/st louis). i cooked "hot and fast" average about 260-270 degrees and i cooked mine in 4:15. I spritz every hour with apple juice/cider vinegar mix really good and let the sauce set on them for the last 45 minutes. (used pecan wood for smoke) the timing was right as far as done-ness just should have put the sauce on 15 minutes later because it singed a little and gave it a darker appearance than i wanted. Still good eats though!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Great Aaron...thank you for the input. I'll do that. Least I can have ribs Friday evening/nite and not be a bust. I'll wait a little longer the sauce also.


----------



## harleybike (Aug 14, 2015)

20150814_150341.jpg



__ harleybike
__ Aug 14, 2015






3pm and ribs are on...350 deg. Hope to eat bout 7 ish.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 14, 2015)

4 hours at 350 degrees !!!!  holy crap ..I think i'll just stick to the way I do em


----------



## jond36 (Aug 14, 2015)

They maybe overdone at that temp for that long, but hope they were good. Let us know.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## harleybike (Aug 14, 2015)

jond36 said:


> They maybe overdone at that temp for that long, but hope they were good. Let us know.:grilling_smilie:



Jond36, yes they were a bit overdone. But,not dry and just a tad chewy but the flavor was awesome. I used pecan pellets. They got devoured so fast no one knewill they were a tad over. 3 slabs. 14 lbs of pork butt going on at 12 midnight for tomorrow.


----------



## mmq13 (Feb 7, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> I like to mix it up...sometimes 3-2-1, sometimes no foil for the whole cook.
> 
> For no-foil ribs, I like to apply a pretty heavy coat of my favorite rub the night before and let 'em sleep in the fridge overnight.   Take 'em out of the fridge right before I get the smoker fired up, and apply another dusting of rub and a little mist of olive oil to bind the rub and help promote a good bark.  Then into the smoker @225* for around 6 hours...no peeking, no spritzing, no mopping...just a steady application of your favorite smoke (I like hickory, pecan, or apple).  Once they've reached my desired tenderness, I'll mop a little of my favorite sauce on 'em for the last few minutes...just long enough for the sauce to set and form a nice glaze.
> 
> Red



This is great advice right here. I do the same, minus the olive oil. Will be trying said olive oil next time around. I have always found my ribs to be their best if I do not open the lid. I mix cherry and apple wood too. 

I think the most important thing to remember is that there is no one way to do this. Experiment and have fun. Using a tablet now, sitting in a lawn chair in front of my stick burner thats had pork shoulder on it for 4.5 hours and ribs that just went on. Monk Balls to go on in another 3 hours. Nothing like meats sweats and the Super Bowl!

Happy Smoking!
Mad Mullen


----------



## bgosnell151 (Mar 13, 2016)

cal1956 said:


> 4 hours at 350 degrees !!!!  holy crap ..I think i'll just stick to the way I do em



Pretty sure he meant 250 as he is using an MES, which won't get to 350.


----------

